# titles



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

I have heard differnt people being called differnt things, like master of tapi-tapi...etc.  Is there a standard set of titles similar to korean/jap arts from Sensei, to shihan, to soke dai...or anything like that?


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 15, 2003)

part of the problem with Modern Arnis is that there was barely a standard when he gave someone a title. This is partly why there are so many arguements in Modern Arnis regarding this issue. If Professor had a simple set of standards regarding rank and title, most of these arguements wouldn't even exist.

It would seem that each title ment something different for each person. Also, people got ranked for different reasons as well; like the title, not all rank was based on skill either. 

This is why it is important to explore many different "ways" in the modern arnis world. 

It would be nice and easy if you could just say "so-and-so is a datu" or "so-and-so is a Master of Tapi-Tapi," or "so and so is a Jr. Professor" so I must be getting best Modern Arnis that exists. It ain't that easy, and don't let anyone tell you differently. 

Rank/Title only matters to a point, and it doesn't matter at all if there is no skill to back it up.

So experience the different "flavors," titled and untitled. This is the best way to learn, and to find out what best suits you.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks Paul.....I appreciate that, and understand it.  

I am no way looking for titles myself, nor care much about them with others.....I am merely curious as to positioning of them, meaning behind them....where the fall...etc.

I was just curious if there was a progression of titles....Like Sifu---Sibok---Sijo.
Sensei, Shihan---
etc.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 16, 2003)

Arnisador - Student
Guro - Instructor
Punong-Guro - Sr. Instructor
Datu - Tribal Leader

There are more, but I'm not sure where they all fit in the big picture.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

cool.
thanks...that helps.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

when trying to pronounce Filipino words, should one refer back to spanish rules of grammer?  The Phillipines were ruled by the spaniards for quite a while, weren't they?


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Arnisador - Student
> Guro - Instructor
> Punong-Guro - Sr. Instructor
> ...



The terms are translated as follows in GM Ernesto Presas' book "Arnis: Presas Style and Balisong":

Beginner - Baguhan
Intermediate - Panggitna
Advanced - Abante
Expert - Dalubhasa
Trainer - Taga-Pagsanay
Instructor - Taga-Pagturo
Teacher - Guro
Senior Teacher - Punong Guro
Grand Master - Kataas-Taasan Na Guro or Dakilang Guro
Person or Player of Arnis - Escimador/Bastonero/Arnisador

Taken from pages 220 and 221 under "List of Terminologies"

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

Thank you too, Dr. B.


----------



## Black Grass (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *when trying to pronounce Filipino words, should one refer back to spanish rules of grammer?  *



If its of spanish orgin, pronouce in spanish. However, unless you speak spanish it may be difficult to disern(sp?).

Even then it is not a strict spanish pronuciation.  Example fraile said 'praile' , there is no 'f' in Filipino languages.

Another problem with  pronuciation it depends on the Filipino language/dialect even common words are pronouced differently between different language/dialect.

If you want to have some fun with the filipino accent goto this link and press 'watch this movie'. Its a flash cartoon of a filipino standup comics routine. its freakin' funny. 

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view.php?id=33646

Vince
aka Black Grass


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> *The terms are translated as follows in GM Ernesto Presas' book "Arnis: Presas Style and Balisong":
> 
> Beginner - Baguhan
> ...



Jerome,

During the Symposium, you made it quite clear that you were upset and that if people did not use the proper terminology and meaning of Panung Guro you were going to kick their ***.

Just curious, does it mean what you said at the symposium? or does it mean what E Presas ahs written, could it be both? or neither?

Still confused


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *I have heard differnt people being called differnt things, like master of tapi-tapi...etc.  Is there a standard set of titles similar to korean/jap arts from Sensei, to shihan, to soke dai...or anything like that? *



Dear Prog,

RP never set out a step-by-step progression of titles other than outlined in his first book in english having to do with ranking numbers, e.g. _Lakan Isa (1st degree black belt)._  Other titles have been awarded as outlined above but a progression from one to the next introducing a heirarchy, no.  Others may have.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 17, 2003)

Thank you very much!
I appreciate it.


----------

